# JavaScript  Variablen in Textfeld schreiben



## hasimir (6. Februar 2011)

Mein Problem ist folgendes:

Ich lese aus einer Selectbox den Text aus und möchte ihn in ein Textfeld schreiben ohne das die Seite neu aufgebaut wird.

```
function CheckAuswahl () {
  for (i = 0; i < document.berechnung.Maintank.length; ++i)
    if (document.berechnung.Maintank.options[i].selected == true)
      var treibstoff = (document.berechnung.Maintank.options[i].value);	
}

<select id="Maintank" name="Maintank" onchange="CheckAuswahl()"  style="background-color: #000000; color: #FF0000;" >
      <option value="120.7">95</option>
      <option value="120.0">90</option>
      <option value="118.9">85</option>
      <option value="117.1">80</option>
      <option value="116.2">75</option>
      <option value="115.8">70</option>
      <option value="115.3">65</option>
      <option value="114.7">60</option>
      <option value="113.9">55</option>
      <option value="113.2">50</option>
      <option value="112.2">45</option>
      <option value="111.1">40</option>
      <option value="110.7">35</option>
      <option value="110.5">30</option>
      <option value="110.5">25</option>
      <option value="110.4">20</option>
      <option value="110.3">15</option>
      <option value="110"  >10</option>
      <option value="109.4"> 5</option>
    </select>
```
Kann mir bitte WER HELFEN****


----------

